# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  slice man

## dedit

Hola a todos, vi este efecto en youtube, quisiera saber si alguien lo ha visto en vivo  :Confused:  si alguien tiene informacion de la casa que lo vende (***) tambien esta en venta en ***y ***, parecen ser todos el mismo...
gracias a todos

----------


## Magnano

por favor presentate en nuevos miembros y no nombres mas tienda que tiendamagia, lo primero es una recomendación, lo segundo son normas del foro

un abrazo

PD: no conozco el efecto y no te puedo ayudar

----------

